# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q:  PM's not getting recieved, my mail box is full.

## Joann Raytar

Q:  Members are trying to send me Private Messages but they are getting a message saying my mailbox is full.  How do I fix it?

A:  OptiBoard Messaging will only allow you to store so many Private Messages; too many messages use up disk space.  To fix the problem you have to go into your Private Message area.  You will find messages that you have received listed in your In Box.  You can delete some of them by checking the box to the right of the message and clicking delete down on the menu beneath it.  

Messaging also tracks Private Messages that you have sent to other people.  If you take a look at the Pop Up Menu you will see Sent Messages listed.  You can click on that and go and clean out messages you sent to other people.  You will also see Message Tracking listed in the menu.  If you follow that link you can see what messages have been read or haven't been read by your recipients.  If you want you can delete some of these in the same manner.

If you have created folders for your messages, don't forget to go and clean out some of them.

----------


## hcjilson

Hey Pard....You are sounding like a broken record....or maybe I've been hearing the same message at home for so long!:) :) :)
Q. 
Why do I get the feeling that everytime you make a post concerning housecleaning duties....that you are talking to *me* 
A.
*You Are!!!!!* 

Thanks for yet *Another* reminder!
hj

----------


## mullo

How many messages will the box hold?? I delete mine but my tally still reads:  You have 0 unread and 25 total messages in your inbox.

Does this mean that I haven't deleted them?? Mullo  :hammer:

----------


## Steve Machol

Mullo,

The current limit on PMs is 70.  Don't forget to remove the messages in your 'sent mail' box.   These count against the limit. 

Also make sure you're seeing *all* the messages and not just those from the last 10 days (check the 'show messages from' box.)

----------


## mullo

She's all clear now......Mullo     :idea:

----------

